# Making more gains



## Ironcrusher (Apr 10, 2014)

I am 6'3" bumping 220lbs. My goal is 240. But I have gotta do something about these calves. They are showing up but don't seem to be getting any mass to them. Help please!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 10, 2014)

how often do you work them??  what kind of stuff do you do?  

are the rest of your legs good aside them??  c'mon buddy, spill your guts here


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 10, 2014)

I workout legs about every 5 days. I hit calves harder than anything. Not sure if I am not doin it right or what. My thighs are getting to big for all my pants. But the calves have me pissed!! One gym I go to has a stand up calve raise I do it pretty heavy. Also use hack squat rack there also.  I use the leg press at my other gym. Normally have 8 plates on there for calves. Hope this helps?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 10, 2014)

more reps less weight, but im no expert


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2014)

Genetics. Give up. Look at Dennis Wolf.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 10, 2014)

Try this. First train them twice a week. Then go heavy like you are but on your last set of every exercise do a triple drop set. Example say your weight is 200lbs on your 4th set. As soon as you do your last rep drop the weight to say 160lbs get as many reps as you can til failure. On the last rep of that set drop it to say 120lbs 
Get as many reps as you can. Then drop to 80lbs go to failure. When you drop the weight you do it very quickly absolutely no rest in between sets. 
Your calves should be on fire. Don't worry about keeping the weight heavy when you drop you want to get high reps fast. So you'll be dropping the Wight 3 Times on your 4th set. Hence triple drop set.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 10, 2014)

Your 6'3". Hard when your muscle is that long. I can't do much with mine either. Your calves were built to never burn out - ie walk your self out of a desert for 7 days strait. So you can't over train them. You could shock them doing stuff mentioned above and then do them multiple days in a row. Doing stairs with weight in my back and staying up on the balls of my feet have actually grown my calves more than any weight training.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2014)

Try doing 5 sets of this. Start with your feet close together toes pointing in for 10 reps then point toes out for 10 reps then put your feet out at about shoukder width and do 10 reps. Your shit will be on fire after that. Been doing this for some time now and mine have definitely put some size on. I also have shitty calfs


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Genetics. Give up. Look at Dennis Wolf.



Right? Lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 10, 2014)

I keep it simple with calves.
Seated calf raises, calf exts on the leg press, standing calf raises...
I don't count ANY reps...down slow...squeeze up and hold at the top for a sec. Never do that fast up and down bullshit.
I've always had trouble with my calves but I've been working them twice a week now since January doing tons of reps for as many sets as I can handle. Finally seeing some change.

Oh and make sure you're going ALL the way down and stretching out those calves every rep.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 10, 2014)

Btw when I said high reps fast. Fast meaning drop the weight quickly no rest in between. Even better if you have a partner to adjust the weight for you


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 10, 2014)

This is good stuff keep it coming I am gonna kill legs tomorrow. Blew up arms today so will be focusing strictly on legs. By the way I finally hit 19" arms. Everyone talks shit cause my arms out do my whole body but I don't give a f***!! I am growing. Haha


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 11, 2014)

DC Training advocates using a 15 sec hold in the "up" (dorsiflexed) position for sets of 10 reps. I've been running this and loving it, have def gained a bit of size.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 11, 2014)

Another thing I like to do for calfs is standing raises on the smith but directly off the floor. Wouldn't suggest just doing these for calfs but def a good addition. Makes it so u have no choice but to get a full contraction.


----------



## bvs (Apr 11, 2014)

For calfs I do every set as a drop set. They need big weight and lots of reps because they are designed to be used all day for walking etc so high volume is a must in combination with the big weight. Force them to grow!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 11, 2014)

Ive been noticing good growth on my calves as Ive been hitting them at least twice a week. You may want to try hitting them first in the rotation to change things up on legs days too. I use the leg press, smith, seated raise, and the machine. Ill do two of those and alternate the next workout with the other two. I like to change the position of my feet as well. I start with toes in, then toes out, and end with toes straight.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 13, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> DC Training advocates using a 15 sec hold in the "up" (dorsiflexed) position for sets of 10 reps. I've been running this and loving it, have def gained a bit of size.



This is one thing I have not tried. I killed them lastnight. Already feeling it this morning. I couldn't hold many for 15 seconds so I dropped to 10 secs. Gonna make these mothers do something!!


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 13, 2014)

Are your calves sore after you train. If they are not sore you are not hitting them hard enough. Step it up


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 13, 2014)

Shit they are today. I am gonna continue with the holding at full extension for 10 seconds. Should start seeing something out of this.


----------



## Azog (Apr 13, 2014)

Lower the weight and raise the reps to like 20. You want perfect form. Nice stretch and a full flex. I like the double contraction shit you always see. Flex the calves, pause very briefly and flex even further. My calves are finally growing  doing this for 4 sets 2-3x weekly. I superset each set of raises (standing or seated) with dorsiflexion until I go numb.  Google "dorsiflexion"...I'm not trying to describe it while using my phone.


----------

